# 14 Blades Blu-ray Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*14 Blades Blu-ray Giveaway Qualification Thread​*

This thread is for entering the giveaway *once you have fully met* the qualifications listed in the *giveaway thread*.

*DO NOT post here until you have met all other qualifications.*

_*Once you have qualified you will need to post in this thread below and tell us you would like to be entered into the drawing for the giveaway. You can word that in any way you want... there is no particular requirement for that.*_

Remember that this thread is only here for qualification and entry and should NOT be used as a discussion, comment or question thread. Use the original *giveaway thread* instead.

Of course if you post here and you are not qualified, we will remove your post without notice to you. 

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Please enter me


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Asere, are you the only one that is wanting this movie?!!!

OK, OK....Qualified, & please enter me.

Spirited competition, gotta love it!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Not so fast! Lol!!!
Plz put my name in the hat also!
Good luck gentlemen!


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Enter me in too, will save me a rental if I win it 

Woops never mind I do not qualify, been busier than I thought these past few weeks. 

Good luck everyone!


----------

